
Show HN: AlchemyList.com – Find keto, low- and slow carb foods while traveling - fredrikaurdal
If you have done any amount of traveling outside of your home country, you know how tricky it can sometimes be to find a protein bar, yoghurt or snack that is not loaded with sugar and carbs, without having to decipher a label in a distant language, or stay long enough to find out what is available.
But fear not, I&#x27;ve created a list of the best keto, slow- and low carb foods found in Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Iceland and Estonia for your enjoyment. You can find it all in this public spreadsheet: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;master-list.alchemylist.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;master-list.alchemylist.com</a><p>However, there are still lots of countries where there is no information. You can improve the list by editing the spreadsheet, I&#x27;ve already added 200+ countries and territories, anywhere from Andorra to East-Timor.<p>I also created a discussion group if anyone is interested: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;discussion.alchemylist.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;discussion.alchemylist.com&#x2F;</a><p>Please share your thoughts, and let me know what you think. To add a new product, edit the spreadsheet.
======
fredrikaurdal
It looks like some of the countries for some reason didn't save. I have re-
added every country and territory, all 200+ of them.

------
fredrikaurdal
The whole spreadsheet has been re-structured, to make it more practical and
scalable.

